# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Changing medication

## rose

I am supposed to be changing medication at the moment; Quetiapine to Aripiprazole (Abilify) and starting Orlistat. Both changes are to help me lose weight.
I've been putting it off because I've had job interviews to go to, I've got two more tomorrow and probably another sometime this week.
It seems like there is a never a good time to switch medications but I have follow ups with the pdoc and GP in a month so I need to get on with it.
I am afraid if I get a new job and still haven't got used to the new medications that it will cause me unnecessary stress.
I know the end goal is weight loss which is really important, but its hard to know when is the right time to do it.

----------


## Samantha340

As you said yourself, there is never a good time. If you start take them now you would be at least a few weeks in before starting the new job. If you wait any longer and get the job, then you are probably like "Can't swap now, need to deal with the job first" My personal advice, start now.
You are worrying about things in the future, they might not offer you a job and you "lost" couple of weeks going forward. (But I hope you get the job)

----------


## Paula

I know you hate changing meds but you really need to do this, today preferably hunni

----------


## rose

Definitely not today, I have missed the morning Abilify anyway. And definitely not tomorrow. We all know what Orlistat does; that is not going to work if I am travelling for 90 minutes on a bus. I am thinking Tuesday. Tuesday is the day.

----------


## S deleted

I wold do it straight away. The change may go smoothly and you are worrying bout nothing

----------


## rose

Oh, I didn't mention, I am cutting Venlafaxine too. The pdoc was very pleased about this; they hate me taking it with Fluoxetine. I have already cut to 16.75mg a day, been on that for about 3 weeks without too much trouble. I am not going to reduce it any more for the time being.

----------


## Paula

> Oh, I didn't mention, I am cutting Venlafaxine too. The pdoc was very pleased about this; they hate me taking it with Fluoxetine. I have already cut to 16.75mg a day, been on that for about 3 weeks without too much trouble. I am not going to reduce it any more for the time being.


Well done  :):

----------


## rose

> I wold do it straight away. The change may go smoothly and you are worrying bout nothing


I've had terrible experiences with swapping before. OH absolutely refused to let me swap if there was a chance he'd be out of the country.
But I did initiate the idea of swapping with the pdoc, mainly because she refuses to accept my medication is the reason I am eating so much, she says I have an eating disorder, so I said let's swap medication and see if it makes a difference. So, I am committed to doing it, its just scary to change when it took so long to get it right.

----------


## S deleted

I know what you mean but this could still work without any trouble. I had previously had problems with meds and started to feel like nothing would work for me and I was in a really bad place when I started Duloxetine but the difference it made was almost instant. Within 2-3 days I was feeling so much better and able to see things clearly, which did  cause a big guilt trip but even so I knew I deserved it and I also knew I was lucky to still be here to have another chance.Try and be positive about the change because you have said the old meds were holding you back over losing weight. This could be the change that balances everything out

----------


## magie06

Go for it Rose. It can only get better for you. Best of luck with the change over.

----------


## rose

I'll start it on Tuesday.
Stella, Duloxetine made me throw up 10 minutes afterwards and I couldn't get out of bed for 2 days. I never took another one.

----------


## S deleted

Citalapram was the worst for me, first time I took one I thought I was going to die.

----------


## rose

Yeh, and neither of those two scenarios would be a good look for my interviews on Monday.

----------


## Suzi

Can I be blunt? I hadn't realised you'd cut back the Venlafaxine, but your moods have seemed more extreme recently - could this be down to this? Look back over your posts and see if you think I might be right.... 
I also know that you want a new job, but I really think that right now you need to concentrate on getting the medication right and that's not going to happen overnight. Maybe you need to prioritise?

----------

purplefan (12-07-15)

----------


## magie06

Good luck with the change over.

----------


## purplefan

The best time to change medication is right away. There will always be an excuse for you not to do it. Your Job interviews this week (ggod luck on that) then if you get the job, starting it, there will always be something round the corner.  I would tell people that you are changing medication so you can get help and support when needed.

----------


## rose

I expected a more sympathetic response to be honest.

----------


## Suzi

> I expected a more sympathetic response to be honest.


Sorry lovely, is this directed at me? 
I know the horrible effects from Orlistat and I wouldn't take it if I knew I was going out - let alone on a bus with an interview and having IBS too....

----------


## rose

No, Suzi, I just think that the general theme is just to do it, even though taking Orlistat will make me need the loo, and taking Abilify could render me unable to drive, essentially destroying my chances are interview tomorrow.
I think I'm being sensible waiting a couple more days and that's what I am going to do.

----------


## magie06

That's a good idea Rose. I can see where you are coming from. I take abilify, but I've been on it for a while, but I can drive with it now.

----------


## Samantha340

If there is a change of having bad side effects from the med swap its only sensible to wait after the interview. I am only concerned what happens if they offer the job with a starting day within the next two weeks. That wont be a good time neither. Sometimes (well quiet often) life sucks, that's probably how you feel now. Go with your instinct, but please don't forget, your health is more important then any job. 
 :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

> No, Suzi, I just think that the general theme is just to do it, even though taking Orlistat will make me need the loo, and taking Abilify could render me unable to drive, essentially destroying my chances are interview tomorrow.
> I think I'm being sensible waiting a couple more days and that's what I am going to do.


I thought you'd decided Tuesday? Hunni, I think that you can't possibly start orlistat when you have an interview booked! I think that waiting until you have a clear day makes sense..

----------


## purplefan

> No, Suzi, I just think that the general theme is just to do it, even though taking Orlistat will make me need the loo, and taking Abilify could render me unable to drive, essentially destroying my chances are interview tomorrow.
> I think I'm being sensible waiting a couple more days and that's what I am going to do.


I am sorry if i came across as blunt. its because i worry.

----------


## rose

> If there is a change of having bad side effects from the med swap its only sensible to wait after the interview. I am only concerned what happens if they offer the job with a starting day within the next two weeks. That wont be a good time neither. Sometimes (well quiet often) life sucks, that's probably how you feel now. Go with your instinct, but please don't forget, your health is more important then any job.


None of these are final interviews, so I should have, in reality, until early August or later until I actually start a job, so hopefully plenty of time in-between. I really need a job, sitting at home is doing me no good at all.

----------


## rose

Sorry, I didn't mean to be a cow. I've been irritable all day. I am not keen on reducing Venlafaxine but I am stuck with this issue of weight gain. Its really getting me down and I am fed up of having to make this choice between being stable and not being blind. What a choice!

----------


## Samantha340

You are not a cow, what you are going through is awful.  Do the interviews and then do the meds on Tuesday and see how it goes. Give it time and try to stay patient and optimistic.

----------


## EJ

Best of luck with the meds change Rose and the interview on Tuesday xx

----------


## Suzi

Just take it one bit at a time lovely..

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Good luck with the meds and your interview!

----------


## Suzi

How did the interview go?

----------


## rose

> How did the interview go?


Replied on my 'Too much going on' thread.
I just took the first Orlistat.

----------

Suzi (13-07-15)

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's OK for you hunni x

----------


## Jaquaia

As long as you keep the fat content in your diet down orlistat aren't too bad, they're not great but the effects are less the less fat you eat. I've had to bin mine as they were out of date!

----------


## rose

Thanks Jaq, this is what I was reading last night. I also read if the meal contains little to no fat, there is no point taking a dose.
I dreamt all night I needed the loo and I am sure I had stomach cramps.

I have just taken the first Abilify along with my usual Venlafaxine. I am going to ease up on the Orlistat, so won't take any this morning.

----------


## Suzi

I hated them tbh... 
Hope the Abilify goes well lovely..

----------


## Paula

What does the Abilify do?

----------


## rose

It's an anti psychotic, to replace quetiapine. So, for me, it will help with intrusive thoughts and ocd.

----------


## Paula

Ok, sounds good

----------


## rose

....and to stop me eating.
However abilify can cause damage to organs. So if my eating doesn't change, I might have to switch back. 

I feel rubbish anyway, as I wrote in my normal thread. Urgh.

----------


## Paula

Lithium causes damage to everything but if it works, it works in my book.  Hope the Abilify does the job  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## rose

As far as I can tell I am not getting any side effects from the Abilify. I've spent the last 2 nights very awake but that could be down to a whole host of things, including reducing Quetiapine.
I have taken Orlistat with dinner for 3 nights in a row, and I took it with lunch today. I did plan to take it with dinner as well today, but I am hoping to get my hair cut tomorrow morning and I don't want the Orlistat side effects so I am holding off taking it this evening. So far, I am weeing a lot more, but no nasty accidents. My diet isn't particularly high in fat though.

Next week I am meant to increase Abilify and stop Quetiapine entirely. But I am starting a new job so its terrible timing.

I just checked online and its ok to have a little drink on both these medications. Which is good because I totally forgot I was taking new drugs when I made myself a vodka and coke earlier.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds pretty positive lovely!

----------

